# Ballon fishing later this morning



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Gonna go to Chickenbone around 9 or 10 this morning and try to get some balloons out with the north wind. Anyone wanna go? My daughter and her husband are in town and wanna try some surf fishing. Will post any pics later this morning after we get back.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

How did you do?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

*Results....*

Ended up going to Langdon Beach inside Pickens gate because the wind was NE more than due North. Still wasn't ideal for balloon fishing because I was hoping for a due N wind. Wind was easily 20 knots and uncomfortable.
Had some fresh-dead shrimp from Maria's Seafood with 4 rods out. 2 on balloons and two on the bottom. 

The only bite was this stingray my daughter caught which was a great thrill for her! She had her line out about 60 yards and just as I told her to check the bait, the ray chomped down. The funny part was she asked me earlier how she would know if she got a hookup because the wind was so strong. I told her she would know.
Anyway, it took about 15 minutes on her light action rod and she loved every second of it. She wants to go again!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

In fishing presentation is everything. Therefore it may help to get rid of that horrible Orange & Blue outfit.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

HA! Sorry David-My Gator colors go everywhere with me. ;o)


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

devinsdad said:


> HA! Sorry David-My Gator colors go everywhere with me. ;o)


 Thats Right....CHOMP-CHOMP :thumbup:


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

FLbeachbum said:


> In fishing presentation is everything. Therefore it may help to get rid of that horrible Orange & Blue outfit.


 :thumbup::yes::notworthy:


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

What y'all talking about? What else would he wear with those jorts???


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Gators and Jorts go together like Bama and Tree poison


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

*NO!!!!!!!!!*

Hey guys, those are not JORTS, I swear!!! I would NEVER wear those. My daughter cropped the picture, (Probably to make it appear as if I were wearing them.) but here is the original photo. 
I had rolled up my jeans to get the ray out of the water and avoid getting my jeans wet. It was chilly, very windy and I had no other clothes with me. But no JORTS guys, I swear on my favorite rod & reel! ;o)


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok....so they weren't Jorts. I think it's still obvious that you intended to look as though you were wearing Jorts to appease a fan base that demands all jorts all the time.


----------



## DmAcK (Apr 13, 2011)

Me and my buddy were out at Picken's last tues and saw a mess of ray's running threw the shallows he snatch hooked a 20 pounder on a ultralight reel it was funny cause the ray almost spooled him. I don't hate on the Jorts but Roll Tide!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw a huge school of rays late last year EOP that had to be 20 feet long and 10 feet wide. I waded out and just watched them go by. Really amazing sight. Gonna try to go back out tomorrow with my daughter and her husband again. They leave town Sat morning and I really want to get her into a mess of bull reds!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Jorts.... Takes someone special to wear them


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Not sure how far you can float a balloon bait, but you might try putting a cigar minnow or other baitfish, dead or alive, and see if a spanish or king is interested. Just a thought.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Joe- The thought was with a 20-25 knot north wind, we would be able to get them pretty far out. The spinning outfit I was using has over 300 yards of 15lb mono so I figured if I could get the wind to push it out 100 yards, I would be OK. I have done it before with great results. However the wind was NE which didn't allow a due south approach.
However, the goal was to get my daughter on something and even though it was only a ray, she was excited.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

She looks like she had fun, all that counts. Nothing better than a good day of family time. Good luck tomorrow hope the wind cooporates for you.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

Seems the Seminoles have to get all their cracks in before the next six year losing streak starts.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

How very true! The Florida State Criminals have only beat Florida once in how many years?!?! GO GATORS!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

FLbeachbum said:


> In fishing presentation is everything. Therefore it may help to get rid of that horrible Orange & Blue outfit.


Bullshark approved post!


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

The University of Florida: 

_Arrogance of Notre Dame with the Tradition of Wake Forest_

Criminoles? Compare arrest records over the past 5 years.

Roll Tide! Go Noles!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Go Vols


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

AAR said:


> The University of Florida:
> 
> _Arrogance of Notre Dame with the Tradition of Wake Forest_
> 
> ...


Compare win/loss ratio, national titles, conference titles, drafted players, ncaa violations, attendance records, and funds raised over the past five years.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

bleachcola said:


> Compare win/loss ratio, national titles, conference titles, drafted players, ncaa violations, attendance records, and funds raised over the past five years.


Yeah, and?

Like I said.


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

the train has derailed


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

This post has gotten so far off track. I started with a fishing update which then turned to fashion advice and then college sports to finally arrest stats. I am going to take my wife and her attractive, single girlfriend fishing tomorrow to the beach pier. Now I am afraid to post the results for fear of how the thread will end up. Hmmmmmm. 1 guy, two women fishing. Bet it would be interesting!


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

devinsdad said:


> This post has gotten so far off track. I started with a fishing update which then turned to fashion advice and then college sports to finally arrest stats. I am going to take my wife and her attractive, single girlfriend fishing tomorrow to the beach pier. Now I am afraid to post the results for fear of how the thread will end up. Hmmmmmm. 1 guy, two women fishing. Bet it would be interesting!


What are they wearing?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't worry about what my wife will be wearing.... ;o) Now her girlfriend, typical good-luck fishing attire. Daisy Duke shorts with a bikini top. Holding a pink rod and waiting for a big one.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

devinsdad said:


> Holding a pink rod and waiting for a big one.


Take it easy, man. This is a family forum.


----------



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

No kidding you, made me drop my beer. lol


----------

